# TPF DC Meetup VI



## clarinetJWD (Jan 22, 2006)

Is it 6 already?

Well, then.  Here's my contribution.  I got right on the editing this time 

1.  For the people coming to the April meet...DC isn't complicated at all! see... :er: 






2.  A soon to be deaf Jocose





3.  A soon to be dead MyCameraEye 





4.  A bird.  I'm so happy with this one





5.  Some random building in IR





6.  Rectangle reflections





7.  Slanted Memorial





8.  "Tunnel"





9.  "Corner"  This is one of my favs from today





10.  "Carousel"  Another favorite


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 22, 2006)

These are wonderful Joe.  You are right, that bird shot is superb!  And I think you IR shot came out better than you thought.


----------



## scoob (Jan 22, 2006)

very nice!! cool pics!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2006)

What? You have meet-up after meet-up after meet-up these days?
And cover every nook and cranny of Washington before I arrive?
I wonder more and more what on earth will be left by the time I come to take a look at the place for the first time ever! Even all the rectangle reflections are about to go... :roll:

Hey - wow!
Wonderful pics.
Do I have to mention that I love the rectangle reflections? 

But since these are Joe-Pics, they are ALL good ... no: very good! 

Hey, and the soon-to-be-deaf Jocose is a very *jocose* Jocose all the while, too, eh? Is he always like this? Goodie! :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Jan 23, 2006)

Great set JWD. I like the memorial and the one of jocose the most.


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2006)

Great shots! I'm looking forward to coming!

Rob


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 23, 2006)

love them all Joe. i see you caught jocose being jocose as usual  

wish i had made this one. i'll be out and about on Tues if ya wanna ride down.


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Great shots! I'm looking forward to coming!
> 
> Rob


yeah! What he said! :mrgreen: 

You caught a great sky in #5. Nice stuff, Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 23, 2006)

The bird shot is beautiful!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I can't wait to see what Jocose and MyCameraEye came up with...


----------



## Corry (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome shots Joe! I really REALLY like the bird one..

JoCose sure has a cheeky grin in that second one!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh I am so happy with the bird one too!!!  And I love the tunnel shot!  Nice work!  : )


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

Joe, yours look great...I don't think I need to post any of mine  

Actually, I haven't even had a chance to look at mine yet.  I have some errands to run this evening and then the rest of the night will be devoted to processing.

Where was the tunnel picture taken?  I don't remember that.

LaFoto, don't worry, not only are there still tons of places to shoot, but don't foget that no one sees the same things the same way, so you will still have your own perspective...besides, between me and JonMikal, we should be able to provide you with ample photo opportunities :lmao:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are mine. I still have a few others to work on but this is the majority of em! enjoy....

*Yep! Thats us. From left to right, JoCose, MyCameraEye, clarinetJWD* 




*Yep! Guess who? We had an audience of about 20 when we shot these.*




*Sky reflections on the AirSpace Museum*




*D.C. Police cruising across the mall lawn.*





*The Magic Hour!*




*That would be us again!*




*Street Lamp. I did not do ANY PS work on the sky. This blue is sweet!*




*Starbucks*




*More street lamps*




*We put this baby on setting 10 and then threw her into mix for a bit. No worries though, no children were hurt!*




*Art*




*Joe setting up for some Infrared shots while Jo shoots a lens reflection.*




*I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It could be a bit more sharp. What you're looking at is a Lincoln Monument mirror reflection on the Vietnam Memorial Wall. One word for ya... TRIPOD*




*JoCose hearing the music!*




*Posed silhouette of JoCose*




*He be jamm'n*




*Abstract ceiling shot*




*...and last but not least, JoCose trying out a D70, "What is all this $#%^ ?"*


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 23, 2006)

I love the one of the Washington Monument! Very nice lighting!
And that's some pretty good panning with the police cruiser.
Nice shots


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 23, 2006)

that first shot still has me laughing! you guys are halarious!

Scott, these are all excellent...you have quite the eye for catching what most would walk by. nice series! 

i really like the silhoutte of jocose :thumbup: heck, i love them all!

ps: i shot the same reflection of the Lincoln the other evening and it came the same. :scratch:


----------



## kelox (Jan 23, 2006)

Great set MyCameraEye, love the monument, the reflection and the lamp.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2006)

All the posts in this thread are great. Love the humour in a lot of them (yeah, that's "humour" with a "u", the way it is supposed to be spelled). Looks like the TPF meet in April is gonna be a ton of fun for those who can make it. I'm bummed that I can't.


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, here are mine.  I'm not real happy with the post processing on these, but it's late, and I didn't want to wait all week to post them.  I'd be interested in peoples comments on the processing.

Thanks and enjoy:

eyEaremaCyM dna ,DWJteniralC ,eM .1#






#2. Lamp





#3. United States National Archives





#4. ClarinetJWD setting up his IR shot of the National Archives, and MyCameraEye doing somethng or other





#5.  Columns at the National Archives





#6.  Obligatory Barbed Wire Shot





#7.  My first attempts at pan shots





#8.  More of my first attempts at pan shots





#9.  Ceiling





#10.  A dried up fountain





#11.  More of the same





#12.  Lamps inside Starbucks





#13.  MyCameraEye





#14.  The Washington Monument WITH the JonMikal Red Sky


----------



## Corry (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome shots from both of you!!!  I like the pics with you guys in it best!  But I AAALWAYS love seeing my fellow TPFers!  I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I like the pics with you guys in it best! But I AAALWAYS love seeing my fellow TPFers!


 
Heehee, my thoughts exactly, Corry 

Other than that I feel my chances of getting a unique Washington-pic myself in April dwindling even more: I was looking at the third of Jocose's photos of the National Archives and thought "Well, I might do a close up of the top of the columns then, in case I should get to see this building, too", then scroll on and what do I find? Photo 5. My pic! 

Hey, no.
These are all such fun and very good and I love the abstract "Dried-Up-Fountain"-pic to pieces (Photo 10). 

And I wish I could ever be this good at panning...


----------



## puzzle (Jan 24, 2006)

Jo, I really like #5, 10 and 12 - these are fantastic shots.  Your panning shots are very good, just the right amount of focus on the kids, and #13 made me laugh


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 24, 2006)

Jo,

Your shots came out nice and for your first time panning, thoes are awesome. I doubt my first pan shots came out that clear. Very nice set. I like that we all posted different shots from the day even though we all have nearly the same shots as well. GAWD! I have a big a$$!

Scott


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 24, 2006)

clarinetJWD. Clean out your inbox so I can PM you. Your full.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 24, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> clarinetJWD. Clean out your inbox so I can PM you. Your full.


done


----------



## errant_star (Jan 24, 2006)

These are great !!!

What teasers .. now I can't wait to go to DC!!! I so hope I can make it!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 24, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Where was the tunnel picture taken?  I don't remember that.


It was the back of the 18-wheeler you spent so much time in front of!

Jocose, MyCameraEye...shots look great!  I know I had a fun time, and can't wait until DC Meetup VII!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 24, 2006)

you got some great shots around the Hirshhorn.

well well jo, i must admit these images are the best i've seen from you sir! you're a perfect example of the impact this forum has on its members and their photographic skills! if there was a nomination out for most improved photog, you'd get my vote hands down. :hail:


----------



## jocose (Jan 24, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you got some great shots around the Hirshhorn.
> 
> well well jo, i must admit these images are the best i've seen from you sir! you're a perfect example of the impact this forum has on its members and their photographic skills! if there was a nomination out for most improved photog, you'd get my vote hands down. :hail:




:blushing: :blushing: 

:scratch: wait...was that jo as in me, Jo Cose, or another JonMikal typo and it should have read Joe for Mr. ClarinetJWD??   

Seriously, thanks, Jon, I appreciate that very much.  Yes, I have definitely learned alot from looking at all the great pics here, and reading people's comments, and from the 6 meetups...that is probably what has helped me the most...watching and looking at what you, Joe, Ken, and Scott take pictures of and asking you guys tons of questions.

Thanks again for the compliment and thanks to everyone for your help, guidence and support!! (REP POINTS FOR EVERYONE!)


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 24, 2006)

Jocose,

SInce I've met both of you, usually I type Jo for you and Joe for him but who knows. Though I may make money and have pro equiptment, I learn from others as well as these meetups have benefitsed me as well. For it had been for Joe (the other one) I would not have just purchased a IR filter. I used to do all my IR work in PS but he really turned me on to that filter. We all learn from one another and that's the name of the game.

Anyway, I have a ton more posting to do tonight so good night for now.

P.S. Jon, I hope you make the next meet. I hear you're quiet inspirational. All I heard on Sunday was, " Oh this is a Joon shot for sure" and "Yeah, that's Jon's technique" so I as well am looking forward to meeting up with you again sometime soon though I am getting tired of DC shooting. Maybe between now and the next meetup which is in Baltimore in March, maybe we get an annapolis shoot going. I live there thogh I heard a few might be interested in it.

Scott


----------



## mpdc (Jan 31, 2006)

That was a park police scout car...!!!

When is the aprl meet up?


----------



## jocose (Jan 31, 2006)

mpdc said:
			
		

> That was a park police scout car...!!!
> 
> When is the aprl meet up?



First weekend in April, but I live and work in DC, so I can meet up anytime if you want.  ClarinetJWD is in Balto and can come down to DC often enough.

Just let me know.

Hey does DCPD have drive alongs?


----------



## mpdc (Feb 1, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> First weekend in April, but I live and work in DC, so I can meet up anytime if you want.  ClarinetJWD is in Balto and can come down to DC often enough.
> 
> Just let me know.
> 
> Hey does DCPD have drive alongs?


Yes.
You can goto any station, just sign a release and roll out.


Anyone intrested I have taken a few people out.  Made sure they saw the real SE...


----------



## jocose (Feb 2, 2006)

mpdc said:
			
		

> Yes.
> You can goto any station, just sign a release and roll out.
> 
> 
> Anyone intrested I have taken a few people out.  Made sure they saw the real SE...




Can I bring my cam if I promise not to take face pics?

Seriously, I would love to do something like that.  I'll PM you about it.


----------



## mpdc (Feb 4, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Can I bring my cam if I promise not to take face pics?
> 
> Seriously, I would love to do something like that.  I'll PM you about it.


You can take photos of peoples faces.  I just cant hold someone down for you to do such.

PM me any time.  Ill set you up if you wish.


----------



## jocose (Feb 5, 2006)

mpdc said:
			
		

> You can take photos of peoples faces.  I just cant hold someone down for you to do such.
> 
> PM me any time.  Ill set you up if you wish.



Cool.  But if we go into SE, do I get a bullet-proof vest?


----------



## mpdc (Feb 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Cool.  But if we go into SE, do I get a bullet-proof vest?


Sure I have a couple extra.
If you want you can wear an entry vest.  they are very heavy, but Im told itll stop some rifle rounds...  I really dont want to test it, but thats what they say.

hey the offer is good to anyone out there.


----------



## jocose (Feb 6, 2006)

mpdc said:
			
		

> Sure I have a couple extra.
> If you want you can wear an entry vest. they are very heavy, but Im told itll stop some rifle rounds... I really dont want to test it, but thats what they say.
> 
> hey the offer is good to anyone out there.


 
which offer?  To ride along or to wear your vest? :lmao: 

I'd totally be down with it.  I'll PM you soon!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 6, 2006)

mpdc said:
			
		

> Sure I have a couple extra.
> If you want you can wear an entry vest.  they are very heavy, but Im told itll stop some rifle rounds...  I really dont want to test it, but thats what they say.
> 
> hey the offer is good to anyone out there.


That does indeed sound great.  I may have to take you up on that offer sometime soon


----------



## KunalShingla (Feb 7, 2006)

4,6,8 from the 1st post....all amazing


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 8, 2006)

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> 4,6,8 from the 1st post....all amazing


Thank you very much


----------



## mpdc (Feb 10, 2006)

The ride along offer.
I always allow my ride along to wear a vest; I have gotten a couple of them into foot chases.  That was a little embarrassing, since one of my ride along actually caught the bad guy.  REMEMBER I am wearing 30 pounds of equipment!!!  
Yeah PM me and we can arrange something.  I am working day work right now, but I can hook you up with a good evening&#8217;s person if you really want to get into some TV cops stuff.
Otherwise you can do the ride along on day work.

Seniority has its privileges.


----------



## jocose (Feb 10, 2006)

I am totally down with it!  Do you work weekends or weekdays?  If only weekdays, I will be a while for me...I just asked for leave for the first week in March, so I'm thinking mid March early April.  But then again...maybe I'll just call in sick 







			
				mpdc said:
			
		

> The ride along offer.
> I always allow my ride along to wear a vest; I have gotten a couple of them into foot chases. That was a little embarrassing, since one of my ride along actually caught the bad guy. REMEMBER I am wearing 30 pounds of equipment!!!
> Yeah PM me and we can arrange something. I am working day work right now, but I can hook you up with a good evenings person if you really want to get into some TV cops stuff.
> Otherwise you can do the ride along on day work.
> ...


----------



## mpdc (Feb 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I am totally down with it!  Do you work weekends or weekdays?  If only weekdays, I will be a while for me...I just asked for leave for the first week in March, so I'm thinking mid March early April.  But then again...maybe I'll just call in sick


I have fri and sat off.  so sunday is an option.  
Like I said hwoever Evenings is when the real stuff go on.  (You may get lucky durring day work and get a shooting, but normally that happens at night)  I can hook you up with other officers that will take care of ya durring the evening tour.
My tour is from 6Am till 230PM.  You can come to the district any time and tell em you want a ride along.
(durring my shift tell them my name, and they will get me in.)


----------



## slickhare (Feb 10, 2006)

every time you all post one of these it makes me really wish there were meetups in my area. excellent shots btw!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 10, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> every time you all post one of these it makes me really wish there were meetups in my area. excellent shots btw!


 

For real..yall come to the swamp to take pictures!

Slick..i always laugh when i look at your sig bahahahaha


----------

